# Pet IP security camera



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Dear budgie friends:
I'm looking forward to buy an IP security
Camera for pets so that when I'm at work I will be able to check on my budgies. 
I have seen that most of this camera has IR lights and I wonder if that could affect my budgies health in the long term.
I found this one on Amazon

Security Camera, Nexgadget 720P Wireless IP Camera Home Surveillance WiFi Camera Pan Tilt with Two-Way Audio, Night Vision, Baby Pet Video Monitor Nanny Cam, Motion Detection P2P Network Camera https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JRHHAJU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_sGqKyb8QB3DET

I'm looking forward to read your opinions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I have no idea about the light. 
You can get cameras that are made to go in bird boxes for wild birds. I wonder if this is a better solution?

I have no idea as I have never looked into it myself.


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

Does IR stand for infra-red?


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Are you sure you'll still get any work done, haha, that would be way too tempting for me!

I'm certainly no expert but I very much doubt that the infrared would have any health problems (the cameras that Therm mentions are likely infrared too in order to see in the dark without adding a light). 

I think you might be confusing this IR camera with IR lamps like those used in reptile enclosures; those are designed to give out IR heat and can be a problem if used with birds as it can confuse them with regards to breeding seasons. 
I think that these cameras work by measuring IR not giving out IR. You could post a question on Amazon asking what lights and noise are visible/audible when working.


----------

